# Allez E5



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

I sold my 56 cm Allez Elite '05 model and saw it in April in a used bike rack for about 300 less than I sold it for....I have ridden a 06 Tarmac since January 2006. It was a triple Crank, but I wish I had bought it back......

I need a rain/weather bike....You all know when your main ride is out in the weather it tends to develop creaks. I have bid on several Allez Pro Frames and others on Ebay. It is frustrating to come so close. I want to spend about $300-$350 on a frame and build it up with Shimano 105 and put a set of Mavic Elites that have lived in my garage for a year. 

Who is selling? A Complete bike I would be interested in, but no triple cranksets....56cm size

Regards

DK


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I think if you look around you can find new 2006 and 2007 Allez Expert Doubles... full Ultegra, going for around $1500... The Expert is also E5 Aerotec. Wheelworld has a 56cm at that price.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Carbon Seat Stays*

Thanks but I don't want Carbon Seat stays, just full E5 Aluminum....I found a 04 never built Giant OCR-1 at an LBS for $200. I am thinking on that one, but will probably hold out.

I really Dislike what Specialized did to the 07 Model. The Carbon seat stays are nice for the entry point, but all of the components are downgraded and the color scheme is not attractive.


----------



## joyride153 (Aug 14, 2007)

*specialized s-works e5*

[I have a 2004 specialized s-works e5 flo-red 56 cm frame I can let go for $250 only thing that would scare people is that it has a dent on the top tube but I have ridden it for a while and it rides fine. The frame does look like it has been ridden though


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I Myself love the Full E5 frames


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Allez Elite*

Anxious but Bought an Allez Elite on Ebay. Same as I had before, I am gonna build it up some and put Mavic Elites on it...the wheels have been collecting dust in the garage for some time. It is a triple, but I will convert it to a 10 sp compact by spring, 

This is a 2005 and I think other than the 9 sp group, it is the best Allez Specialized Spec'ed out. 

DK:idea


----------



## joyride153 (Aug 14, 2007)

*got a pic?*

just wondering if you got a pic of it?


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Pics*

Soon when I receive it and get what I want done to it.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Finished*

Here it is as completed for now. Went 25 miles on her last night. She isnt as smooth as the Tarmac (105 Group) but solid and stiff.....Solid Bike so far.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Try Again*

Here it is
View attachment 105598


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Miles and recent upgrade*

I have ridden this bike most of the fall and winter this year. It really has been a nice change and I have rested my poor Tarmac some. I did change the rear derailleur out to an Ultegra 6500 long cage. This has been a nice upgrade from the 105. I have found it nice to have a triple in cold weather. 

The Tarmac went in the LBS last week for some cosmetic changes. Cable housing and Bar Tape colors and a nice going over. When I get it back I will post a picture.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Tarmac*

Here it is finished


----------

